# Book : Computer Networks



## RBX (Feb 12, 2012)

Which book can cover the syllabus and help me gain in depth knowledge of the subject ?
Computer Networks by Andrew S. Tanenbaum
or

Computer Networking: A Top-Down Approach Featuring the Internet by James F. Kurose, Keith W Ross

Syllabus


•	Network, Network Protocols, Edge, Access Networks and Physical Media
•	Protocol Layers and their services models, Internet Backbones, NAP's and ISPs
•	Application Layer: Protocol and Service provided by application layer, transport protocols. The World Wide Web. 
•	HTTP, Message formats, User Server Interaction and Web caches. 
•	FTP commands and replies.
•	 Electronic Mail, SMTP, Mail Message Formats and MIME and Mail Access Protocols
•	DNS The internet's directory service DNS records and Message.
•	Transport Layer: Transport Layer Service and Principles, Multiplexing and Demultiplexing applications, 
•	Connectionless Transport. UDP Segment structure and UDP Checksum. Principles of Reliable Data Transfer-Go back to N and Selective Repeat. 
•	Connection Oriented Transport TCP Connection and Segment Structure, Sequence Numbers and acknowledgement numbers, Telnet, Round trip time and timeout. TCP connection management
•	Network Layer and Routing: Network service model, Routing principles. Link State routing Algorithm, A distant Vector routing & OSPF algorithm. 
•	Router Components; Input Prot, Switching fabric and output port. IPV6 Packet format. Point To Point Protocol (PPP), transition States, PPP Layers-Physical Layer and Data Link Layer, Link Control Protocols. LCP Packets and options. 
•	Authentication PAP and CHAP, Network Control Protocol (NCP).
•	Sonet/SDH: Synchronous Transport Signals. Physical configuration-SONET Devices, Sections, Lines and Paths. 
•	SONET Layers-Photonic Layer, section layer, line layer, path layer and device layer relationship.
•	 Sonet Frame format. Section overhead, Line overhead and path overhead. Virtual Tributaries and types of VTs.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 12, 2012)

Tanenbaum is good for beginners. 
And you can't find whole 'network' in one book. 
Then you will have to read some specialized books.


----------



## RBX (Feb 12, 2012)

I had Data Communications and Networking by Forouzan and now have one from William Stallings but I don't find them appropriate for my syllabus.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 13, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I had Data Communications and Networking by Forouzan and now have one from William Stallings but I don't find them appropriate for my syllabus.



same here 
go with forouzan 4e and tanenbaum

andrew tanenbaum writes really good books


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 14, 2012)

Tanenbaum's book is a good read.

Apart from that, I have a suggestion for you.
Read this, if you have interest in reading more about networking : Computer Networks and Internets (5th Edition) by Douglas E. Comer


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Head First Networking? Note it's not like your regular books.


----------



## Anish (Feb 17, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I had Data Communications and Networking by Forouzan and now have one from William Stallings but I don't find them appropriate for my syllabus.



These were very nice books indeed! I learnt the very basics from these books. Brilliantly explained.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

Behruz a Forouzan(don't mind the spelling).


----------



## Terabyte (Feb 18, 2012)

Me too using Forouzan one.


----------

